# GEMINI alarm systems



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Today picked up our preowned camper which has a Gemini 7563 alarm system.Have instruction book but finding it difficult to understand at moment, it has so many variations of which I do not know what of them was installed.Has any one got one of these?.


----------

